# Tivo Sale



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

I have 3 Tivos for sale all are dual tuners. These are not modified in anyway all stock 35 hr. If anyone is interested PM me. 2 of these are HDVR2 but one of the 2 needs a hard drive. I kept it around for parts if I needed them. The other one is a Samsung SIR S4040R and both the hughes and Samsung are in great working condition. I decided to go with the r15s so thats the only reason I am selling these.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Have you tried the R15 to see if it works for you? You may not want to get rid of the real TiVos.


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

I am all about moving forward. Most likely the tivo will never be updated again. I like the new R15. I still have the HR10-250 and just getting myself ready for the new HD DVR.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you don't find buyers here, try over at tivocommunity.com

Carl


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

lmurphy said:


> Most likely the tivo will never be updated again.


Thats because it doesnt need to be, it actually works as a reliable DVR. It can be used as is for the next 5-10+ years unless DirecTV stops supporting them which wont happen for many years as they just renewed their agreement a few months back.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Thats because it doesnt need to be, it actually works as a reliable DVR. It can be used as is for the next 5-10+ years unless DirecTV stops supporting them which wont happen for many years as they just renewed their agreement a few months back.


I think many people would disagree on it not needing to be updated. I honestly never understood why DirecTV didn't keep up with the actual Tivo releases. I mean I understand why they don't now but this has been going on for a while.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bobman said:


> It can be used as is for the next 5-10+ years unless DirecTV stops supporting them which wont happen for many years as they just renewed their agreement a few months back.


This is silly. Not only does DirecTV have to continue "supporting" them, but so does TiVo. TiVo, for their part, has made it pretty clear that the end of the line is the NTSC cutoff date. You may have noticed that the TiVo renewal was for three years and the most important element of that agreement was that TiVo agreed not to sue DirecTV for patent infringment.

To suggest that any piece of digital home electronics gear is going to be viable for more than a few years is irresponsible.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

harsh said:


> To suggest that any piece of digital home electronics gear is going to be viable for more than a few years is irresponsible.


I totally disagree, it depends upon your usage and what you want from it. I know a person that still uses a cellular phone (Motorla Startac or teletac) from about 8 years ago and it doesnt even have txt capabilities, changable ringer, etc.... He says he doesnt need those things and refuses to upgrade.

One of my dads friends still uses a Mac Plus from 1986. You know the small all in one unit with tiny B&W screen and I think an "8" mhz processor. All he does is lite word processing and he says it fine for his usage.

I myself have a 32" Sony Trintron TV from 1990 and it works great. Sure not all the bells and whistles of the newer models but it works fine for my usage.

Just because something newer is released by far does not mean the older technology is not usable and will not continue to be usuable for many years to come.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I totally disagree, it depends upon your usage and what you want from it. I know a person that still uses a cellular phone (Motorla Startac or teletac) from about 8 years ago and it doesnt even have txt capabilities, changable ringer, etc.... He says he doesnt need those things and refuses to upgrade.
> 
> One of my dads friends still uses a Mac Plus from 1986. You know the small all in one unit with tiny B&W screen and I think an "8" mhz processor. All he does is lite word processing and he says it fine for his usage.
> 
> ...


I agree that elecronics equipment isn't pretty much dead after a few years. I currently have about an 8-9 year old Pioneer Eleite receiver that was like $1400 when new, I still use it all the time. I have a Sony Grand Wega 36" CRT from 2001 thats just now being replaced as my main TV because I ordered a 55" HD TV. Many electronics are good for some time. Now as for Cellphones well I am lucky if "I" get 18-24 months out of them. :lol:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

harsh said:


> To suggest that any piece of digital home electronics gear is going to be viable for more than a few years is irresponsible.


I also have to disagree. I keep a couple of old PC's going for very specific purposes that I am unable to accomplish with newer technology. One is an old 8 bit, 1 MHz Z80 CPU, the other is an 80286. Plus, of my "new" PC's, I've got an 80486, two are roughly Pentium I class, and my very very newest is a couple of years old, and I have no current plans to replace it in the forseeable future.

I am absolutely of the belief that the ongoing cycle of needing newer hardware to keep up with newer software, and vice versa, is nothing but a great ploy to keep Intel, AMD, and Microsoft in business. If a piece of equipment is serving your purposes, then there is absolutely no reason to upgrade or replace it.

As for operating systems, Windoze is only on a couple of my computers. The "good" (i.e., older) computers don't have graphic user interfaces, mice, or any other bells and whistles. But they keep on working and serving their individual purposes.

Carl


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bobman said:


> I myself have a 32" Sony Trintron TV from 1990 and it works great. Sure not all the bells and whistles of the newer models but it works fine for my usage.


I've got a 36 year old RCA in the basement that works fine, but I prefer my HD set.


> Just because something newer is released by far does not mean the older technology is not usable and will not continue to be usuable for many years to come.


When NTSC broadcast goes away and more than a little of the content is HD, the S1 and S2 TiVo units will be boat anchors. When there is no content to record, a recorder isn't worth much. In this case, not worth the space and receiver inputs that they take up.


----------



## ccarmichael (Jun 3, 2003)

Three weeks. Four R15 receivers from Directionless TV. KEEP THE TiVOs, don't look at the R15 bright blue light ... stay away, R15 is EVIL.

Tivo, what was DirecTV thinking?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

carl6 said:


> I keep a couple of old PC's going for very specific purposes that I am unable to accomplish with newer technology.


Please keep in mind that when I talk about a piece of gear, I'm talking about something that will do everything expected of that type of gear. If you're talking about a BSR home controller or a weather station recorder, that's not the same thing.


> One is an old 8 bit, 1 MHz Z80 CPU, the other is an 80286. Plus, of my "new" PC's, I've got an 80486, two are roughly Pentium I class, and my very very newest is a couple of years old, and I have no current plans to replace it in the forseeable future.


According to King Bill Gates, anything less than Windows XP SP2 becomes officially obsolete tomorrow. Again, I'm talking general purpose, widely supported consumer electronics, not devices that are now run via a PDA.


> I am absolutely of the belief that the ongoing cycle of needing newer hardware to keep up with newer software, and vice versa, is nothing but a great ploy to keep Intel, AMD, and Microsoft in business. If a piece of equipment is serving your purposes, then there is absolutely no reason to upgrade or replace it.


It depends on your purposes. If you can afford to dedicate a room full of computers to specific tasks, your argument holds water. If your a college student and expect to get by using a TRS-80 Model 1 with the nifty eight pin printer, you're in for a big surprise.


> As for operating systems, Windoze is only on a couple of my computers. The "good" (i.e., older) computers don't have graphic user interfaces, mice, or any other bells and whistles. But they keep on working and serving their individual purposes.


I'd dearly love to be able to return to the days of multiuser computers with dumb terminals. They weren't cheap, but they were relatively durable and seldom required technical attention.

We are all suffering from creeping featuritis at the hands of Microsoft and all of those who aren't willing to seek out a better way. Probably more than 90% of the people that have computers have never even typed in and run a BASIC program. This is a new world and I invite you to visit us in the 21st century.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

harsh said:


> To suggest that any piece of digital home electronics gear is going to be viable for more than a few years is irresponsible.


My DSR6000 is approaching six years, and it apparently is more viable than the latest stuff.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

harsh said:


> When NTSC broadcast goes away and more than a little of the content is HD, the S1 and S2 TiVo units will be boat anchors. When there is no content to record, a recorder isn't worth much. In this case, not worth the space and receiver inputs that they take up.


Downconverted HD on cable will be around for years to come. These kind of statements are what made engineers rich for the Y2k bug. Maybe I should also stock up on bottled water when NTSC goes dark. Gee...I wonder if the computer in my car won't let it start because of the NTSC changeover...:hurah:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

MikeW said:


> Downconverted HD on cable will be around for years to come.


But will you want to record it?


> Gee...I wonder if the computer in my car won't let it start because of the NTSC changeover...:hurah:


It will if the gummint mandates using a fuel that isn't compatible. The automobile isn't a reasonable comparison because it is essentially a standlone machine.

The issue as I see it is that your AV components must be substantially compatible with the rest of your AV system. An AV receiver that features component switching isn't much help when the bulk of the modern devices are HDMI. A television or projector that has analog inputs must be adapted to.

Then there is the issue of cost: It is typically cheaper to lease a distributor provided DVR than it is to use an SD TiVo.

It is likely that some of the advanced cable receivers of the future will dispense with RF outputs altogether. If cablecard catches on, the game will get even more interesting.

I think your characterization of my claims as being Chicken Littleistic is not a fair and considered appraisal of reality.


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

Just a quick note. All 3 tivo's have been sold. Thanks to all who have sent me PM's.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

> I am all about moving forward.


Going from a DTivo to the R15 is anything but moving forward. If anything, it's a giant step backwards.:nono2:

BTW, I'm still using power amps in my home theater system that are over 25 years old and they still sound as good now as the day I bought them back in the late 70's.


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

Well after having the R15's for awhile now I really like them almost as much as the Tivo's. I am sure I will get blasted for that statement on some forums. Now that I am used to finding my way around its' not really that bad at all. The only thing is the first run and the SP, I am still a little unsure of the reliablity of getting all the things I want recorded. Only time will tell.


----------



## ccarmichael (Jun 3, 2003)

lmurphy said:


> Well after having the R15's for awhile now I really like them almost as much as the Tivo's. I am sure I will get blasted for that statement on some forums. Now that I am used to finding my way around its' not really that bad at all. The only thing is the first run and the SP, I am still a little unsure of the reliablity of getting all the things I want recorded. Only time will tell.


 You are one of the rare R15 users that have had no problems. I had four in a period of three and a half weeks. All were bricks that had pretty blue lights. :nono2: Did NOT record local programming. DirecTV admits it was a software glitch. I said no thank you to another R15 brick and found a DirecTV on eBay for $70.

Works fine, so far.

Chris


----------

